# Heads-up on ammo bargain



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I just ordered 1000 rounds (20 boxes) of CCI Blazer Brass 230 FMJ from Outdoor Marksman. $9.75/box + shipping, total about $220. Cheapest I'd found before that was at WalMart, 11.97/box + 8% sales tax = $258.

If you have a cheaper source, let me know.

PS: For an extra $40/1000, you can get Federal American Eagle red box. Tempting....


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> I just ordered 1000 rounds (20 boxes) of CCI Blazer Brass 230 FMJ from Outdoor Marksman. $9.75/box + shipping, total about $220. Cheapest I'd found before that was at WalMart, 11.97/box + 8% sales tax = $258.
> 
> If you have a cheaper source, let me know.
> 
> PS: For an extra $40/1000, you can get Federal American Eagle red box. Tempting....


You're gonna need lots of help shooting up all that ammo....:smt083


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

45fan said:


> You're gonna need lots of help shooting up all that ammo....:smt083


If I can average 100 rounds a week, then that's 2 1/2 months' worth. Just "topping off."


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

The best price I have found on CCI Blazer Brass, is from Walmart, $11.97 a box of 230gr FMJ 50rd.

I checked out Outdoor Marksman and could only find CCI Blazer 230gr FMJ 50rd , But it is the aluminum case NOT brass - the current price for this ammo at Outdoor Marksman is $12.99 for 20 or more boxes - If you buy less than 20 boxes they are priced at $13.50 a box.

You must have recieved your order already, did you in fact get blazer brass or is it actually the regular blazer's (aluminum case)?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

sbninja said:


> The best price I have found on CCI Blazer Brass, is from Walmart, $11.97 a box of 230gr FMJ 50rd.
> 
> I checked out Outdoor Marksman and could only find CCI Blazer 230gr FMJ 50rd , But it is the aluminum case NOT brass - the current price for this ammo at Outdoor Marksman is $12.99 for 20 or more boxes - If you buy less than 20 boxes they are priced at $13.50 a box.
> 
> You must have recieved your order already, did you in fact get blazer brass or is it actually the regular blazer's (aluminum case)?


I got mine, at $9.75 It's brass, not aluminum.

You gotta move _fast_!


----------

